# Ehrlichkeit: Finderin gibt 41.000 Euro zurück



## Niclas (14 Dezember 2010)

http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1292256368000.shtml


> Kaum zu glauben: Eine Frau findet in einem Kölner Parkhaus eine Tasche mit 41.000 Euro Bargeld - und geht schnurstracks zur Polizei, um den wertvollen Fund abzugeben. Der Besitzer, ein junger Unternehmenssprössling, reagierte erleichtert.


Denen scheint es ja gut zu gehen...


----------



## Heiko (14 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ehrlichkeit: Finderin gibt 41.000 Euro zurück*

Es gibt halt doch noch ehrliche Leute...


----------



## Antiscammer (17 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ehrlichkeit: Finderin gibt 41.000 Euro zurück*

Sie hat Anspruch auf Finderlohn, damit kann sie auch schon ein paar schöne Geschenke kaufen. Aber selbstverständlich ist das leider heute nicht mehr.


----------

